# Joey's 3rd year at the cottage!



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Great pics! Looks like you guys had a fun trip


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Wow he is so gorgeous....I'd be standing in the audience too to watch your beautiful boy.


----------



## Dakota's Pal (Sep 9, 2012)

Those photos are amazing!!!! He is sooo cute!

I couldn't help but notice that its his 3rd year but your pet birthday thing says he is 2, sorry me just being curious

You've got a great dog there!

Peace


----------



## Hearts of Gold (Dec 18, 2010)

Nice shots


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Looks like too much fun!! Water and Goldens are a great mix.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Dakota's Pal said:


> Those photos are amazing!!!! He is sooo cute!
> 
> I couldn't help but notice that its his 3rd year but your pet birthday thing says he is 2, sorry me just being curious
> 
> ...



Lol yep because Joey's first time there he was only 5 months... then last year when he was 1, now this year when he is 2 


Thanks everyone for the awesome comments! Joey knows hes a cutie


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

Great pictures. Joey is a very handsome young man!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Fantastic pictures! Joey is one lucky boy to get to spend two weeks at the cottage.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Wow, what a gorgeous place and wonderful pictures of your boy! I wish we had somewhere like that.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Great pictures! I love your Joey !


----------



## LaylaBauer1718 (Sep 25, 2011)

GORGEOUS PICTURES!!!! Mr. Joey is a *beautiful* boy!!! Always love looking at your pictures!


----------



## Nomes (Nov 7, 2011)

wow! love the pics! especially the bacon one :


----------



## Odette3 (Apr 13, 2012)

Great pictures of Joey. What area is your cottage in?


----------



## pandamonium (Apr 18, 2012)

I have been missing our golden so so much lately...haven't really been able to share the story even though it has been over a year and a half... I will at some point...

..BUT...those photos brought such joy to my heart!...thank you so very very much! To see a healthy happy happy golden like yours...made my heart sing!


----------



## Dakota's Pal (Sep 9, 2012)

OOOOOOHHHHH I get it he is soooooo cute the wait to move back to Canada is killing me!!! seeing all these puppies just make the wait harder


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Great pictures! Riley is very jealous!


----------



## Sable (Aug 22, 2012)

He is a beautiful dog and I loved the pics he looks like he had a blast 



Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Odette3 said:


> Great pictures of Joey. What area is your cottage in?


Our cottage is around Peterborough... just east of it in a small town  


Thank you guys all again! I love Joey at the cottage because he is just a free spirit wild man


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Which small town? LOL. 

Buckhorn? Marmora? Havelock? Madoc? Keene? Roseneath!? (I could do this all day hahah)

It's a shame I don't live in Peterborough anymore, I totally would've hung out with you and Joey.

On the plus side, I got my license back so now I can at least drive places!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

gorgeous pics! Joey really looks like he had a blast!!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Great pictures of a beautiful place and handsome, handsome Joey!


----------



## dmist (May 18, 2012)

Joey is very handsome.He looks like he was having a blast.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Wow! Looks like Joey had a fabulous time!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Ninde'Gold said:


> Which small town? LOL.
> 
> Buckhorn? Marmora? Havelock? Madoc? Keene? Roseneath!? (I could do this all day hahah)
> 
> ...



Its in Havelock  Just on round lake. I love it there<33 so does Joey! I promised him we would go again sometime soon.... hopefully! Lol!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

It's a nice area out there. Have you ever been to the Warsaw Caves? If you haven't, next time you're in the area you should.

They go really deep into the ground and it's scary haha.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

No we haven't! Mostly we do back to school shopping and lake stuff.. Not much exploring for us haha we treat it like we're far away on vacation. Next time I'll have to drag my parents and Joey out there! 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Wonderful shots and I agree with your two favorites...that golden personality, we all love, really shines through!

Pete


----------



## Dakota's Pal (Sep 9, 2012)

I think that bandanas make them look so handsome!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks! Joeys always worn bandana's... I think it adds to his 'wild man' attitude


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

What a good looking boy! and lucky too!


----------

